# Magnesium Rahmen



## LBC (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo Trialkollegen,
hat von euch schon jemand erfahrungen mit Magnesium Rahmen gemacht? Ich hab keine ahnung wieviel die dinger aushalten, will mir  jedoch einen zulegen. Hab die vermutung das die schnell brechen bei einen gewicht von 1395 Gram für ein 26" Rahmen. Guckt euch den Rahmen an http://trials-uk.co.uk/product.aspx?productid=1824


----------



## dane08 (5. Februar 2008)

erfahrungen hat da denk ich noch keiner , aber du kannst die firma ja mal anschreiben und nach den bruchlasten der verschiedenen ecken fragen
weis zwar net ob die antworten aber n versuch wärs wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Februar 2008)

no risk no fun


----------



## mr.mütze (5. Februar 2008)

was soll man da sehen? bei mir kommen nur frage zeichen.
gruß marcel


----------



## LBC (5. Februar 2008)

dane08 schrieb:


> erfahrungen hat da denk ich noch keiner , aber du kannst die firma ja mal anschreiben und nach den bruchlasten der verschiedenen ecken fragen
> weis zwar net ob die antworten aber n versuch wärs wert



eher schicken sie mir den Rahmen gratis, bevor sie sich die geschichte mit den Bruchlasten antuen


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> was soll man da sehen? bei mir kommen nur frage zeichen.
> gruß marcel


drecks Japsen-Server 

http://www.jpt.net.cn/frame.php?frameon=yes&referer=http%3A//www.jpt.net.cn/viewthread.php%3Ftid%3D15384%26extra%3Dpage%253D1

bei den unteren Bildern sieht man den Rahmen in action...


----------



## alien1976 (6. Februar 2008)

Es handelt sich ja nicht um reines Magnesium sonder um eine Legierung von ALU.

Ich denk des kann schon einiges aushalten.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (6. Februar 2008)

Magnesium ist zwar wesentlich härter und leichter als Alu, bricht aber bei Stoß- und Spitzbelastungen viel eher, während Alu sich verbiegt / Dellen bekommt.

Prost


----------



## Georg G. (6. Februar 2008)

ich denk mal das der schon was aushalten wird...wie von alien schon geschrieben ist es ja eine legierung und ist schon stabil...und wenn er dir nach dem ersten mal bricht --> schick ihn zurück ;-)

Georg


----------



## alien1976 (6. Februar 2008)

Ja es handelt sich nicht um reines Magnesium!!!!!!

Hier eon paar Infos zu Mg im Rahmenbau
http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/technik01b.htm

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradrahmen#Magnesium

http://www.downhillschrott.com/dhs/wissen/rahmenmat_d.html


----------



## franktrial (6. Februar 2008)

Also von der Firma gibt es drei Monate Garantie, das sagt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (6. Februar 2008)

was kost der rahmen eigentlich nur mal so am rande


----------



## LBC (6. Februar 2008)

Mittwoch, 6. Februar, 2008 

230.00 Britisches Pfund = 307.220 Euro 
230.00 Euro (EUR) = 172.190 Britisches Pfund (GBP) 

danke für eure zuschrifften, sehr interessant


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Februar 2008)

hmm das geht ja


----------



## LBC (6. Februar 2008)

ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl das diese Legierung (Magnesium), die Zukunft  im Trialsport ist. Das soll nicht heißen das Alu ganz verschwindet. 

Aber was jetzt schon klar ist, das bald viele andere Trialrahmen-hersteller nachziehen werden.


----------



## digo (7. Februar 2008)

Ich werde meine DOB Rahmen und Felgen naechste Woche bekommen und dann für 3monaten testen. Wenn es mit dem Test gut gelaufen ist, werde ich die Rahmen in mein Shop haben...
Es kommen bald auch Magnesium Gabeln und noch viel mehr. http://www.dobbike.com


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Februar 2008)

gabeln aus magnesium sind nichts neues wird bei federgabeln doch schon lange verbaut. hmm dann teste mal und preise haste wann?

gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LBC (7. Februar 2008)

digo schrieb:


> Ich werde meine DOB Rahmen und Felgen naechste Woche bekommen und dann für 3monaten testen. Wenn es mit dem Test gut gelaufen ist, werde ich die Rahmen in mein Shop haben...
> Es kommen bald auch Magnesium Gabeln und noch viel mehr. http://www.dobbike.com



sehr gut, ich würde auch gern mittesten


----------



## 2ndUser (10. Februar 2008)

hallo, 

hat den jemand nen tipp wo ich die dob magnesiumparts käuflich erwerben kann oder hat man sowas einfach? würde mich freuen da ich schon seit nem knappen jahr auf der suche nach nem händler und vor allem den preisen bin.

gruß
Collapse paul


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Februar 2008)

http://trials-uk.co.uk/search.aspx?keywords=dob  zum bleistift aber halt aus england



oder auch hier http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/category.php jan könnte doch mal die ranholen weil absatz macht er bestimmt


gruß marcel


----------



## 2ndUser (10. Februar 2008)

wahnsinn gleichmal bestellen bessten dank, habe vor mir ein vorderrad modell hinten einzuspeichen, wegen der breite, weiß jemand ob die beiden ( vorn / hinten ) baugleich sind? wegen belastung.

oder kennt jemand den springenden punkt warum das selbstmord sein könnte?

Gruß Paul


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Februar 2008)

hmm hinten ist so ne sache weil die ja nicht so stabil sind wie alu steh ja auch drunter:   

Additional Information

Recommended for lightweight riders and/or competition riding only.

also am hr würde ich es lassen oder wie viel wiegst du. am vr kann man das machen weil dort ja eh nicht so die belastungen sind aber am hr eher nicht

gruß marcel


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Februar 2008)

beim Jan stehen sie schon in der Vorschau... allerdings schon ne weile

@2ndUser...

du willst dir ne VR-Mg Felge kaufen und hinten einspeichen?!?

meiner Meinung nach viel zu schmal... wenn du 20" fährst wirds eh nix werden -> müsstest ja dann auch ein VR-Mantel hinten fahren wegen 20"/19"

um allgemein eine breitere HR-Felge zu fahren, würde ich mir lieber die neuen Tensile Offset Halteschellen vom Jan besorgen...

dann kannst auch mal ne HR Mg Felge testen


----------



## 2ndUser (10. Februar 2008)

jo ich fahr 26" hab ich vergessen zu sagen
trotzdem danke


----------



## Dr.Hasi (11. Februar 2008)

ist das nichtmehr so, dass die hinteren felgen mit hohlkammern sind und da vorne gesparrt wird?
->wenns so ist, würde das ganze nicht so lange gut gehen oder?
..kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Februar 2008)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> ist das nichtmehr so, dass die hinteren felgen mit hohlkammern sind und da vorne gesparrt wird?
> ->wenns so ist, würde das ganze nicht so lange gut gehen oder?
> ..kann mich aber auch irren...



jo hintere sind mit Hohlkammer... sowohl TryAll als auch alle Deng und DOB

die TryAll und Monty hat vorne keine Hohlkammer - die DOB und Deng haben auch vorne eine Hohlkammer

man kann sie zumindest vorne ja auch rausmachen Vincent-Aurelien Style


----------



## LBC (12. Februar 2008)

hier noch ein paar Bilder, bin echt gespannt obs nicht ein flop wird (1400 Gramm)  bin ja kein schwergewicht (78kg) aber ich habe echt sorgen ob er hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (12. Februar 2008)

hmm und der soll 300 euro kosten ich bin 65 kg schwer mal gucken vllt ende des jahres mal überlegen mir den zu holen, könnt den ja erst mal testen.

gruß marcel


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Februar 2008)

116mm *hust*

nich damit da noch jemand ein Rahmen (26") kauft und sich wundert warum seine Nabe plötzlich so breit geworden ist


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. Februar 2008)

mit 78kg bist du aber auch kein leichtgewicht, so wie es bei tartybikes "empfohlen" wird. Preis/"Leistung" ist trotzdem mehr als ok, da er ja 3x billiger (?) ist als ein Montyrahmen darf er auch 3x eher kaputt gehen. Nehmt euch bitte die 2 Minuten vor jedem Aufsteigen bezüglich Risskontrolle.


----------



## Smilymarco (13. Februar 2008)

Ich werd demnächst ein Einrad mit ner Magnesiumfelge von DOB bekommen. Bin auch mal gespannt ob die hält oder nicht


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Februar 2008)

Marco, du bekommst doch eh alles klein... 

MFG


----------



## Smilymarco (13. Februar 2008)

Jo ich weiß 

Bei mir stellt sich ja auch nur die Frage wie lang es hält. Wenn es mehr als 4 Monate sind, ist es eine verdammt gute Felge  Normale Lebensdauer sind ca 2-3 Monate


----------



## LBC (13. Februar 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> 116mm *hust*
> 
> nich damit da noch jemand ein Rahmen (26") kauft und sich wundert warum seine Nabe plötzlich so breit geworden ist



116 mm / horizontale Ausfallenden = VOLL GEIL


----------

